# HYDROPONICS,Anyone Find Organic Way ?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hydroponic's worked so great with chemical'
s.. They grew 3 times faster than soil based, but we don't like to use chems and they also cost lots of money.

Anyone found a way to grow soiless organically? We keep checking on youtube but so far nothing can match the chemicals. Something to do with the natural ions or electrical reactions in the soil that the water can't copy.

We put all the hydro stuff up until we can find how to use it naturally. I had pictures up here of how great those plants grew but took them down in one of my paranoia fits.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Here is mhpg using hydro but he too wants to find a way to grow organic. In this one he is using chemicals .


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Organic Hydroponics Feeding Tips
http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/organic-hydroponics.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_hydroponics

I don't hydroponic, but its always been a thought - right on good for you Meerkat :2thumb: - hope the links help


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I saw on one of those prepper shows where they turned their swimming pool into a fish & hydroponic garden. Makes sense to me, my plants have always liked the dirty water from the fish tanks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to check out aquaponics.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> I saw on one of those prepper shows where they turned their swimming pool into a fish & hydroponic garden. Makes sense to me, my plants have always liked the dirty water from the fish tanks.


Been there and done that ... It didn't worked as planned.  Plus the kids were ticked to boot.

:gaah:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Aguapnics is organic & you get fish.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

lovetogrow said:


> Organic Hydroponics Feeding Tips
> http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/organic-hydroponics.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_hydroponics
> ...


We live in Melbourne and my son goes to this store all the time..the owner is very knowedgeable...since my son and his wife are moving home with us we are planning on a large garden including raised beds, Hydroponics, and Aquaponics..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lovetogrow said:


> Organic Hydroponics Feeding Tips
> http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/organic-hydroponics.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_hydroponics
> ...


Thanks for the sites jasons. I went there and read them and they seem to be organic but if I understood what I read you have to hand water them plants. That can be a job especially keeping the plants oxygen levels up. We used air rocks before and a timer so we didn't have to keep watch on them all the time.

Its still something to think about and we may check more into it .



tsrwivey said:


> I saw on one of those prepper shows where they turned their swimming pool into a fish & hydroponic garden. Makes sense to me, my plants have always liked the dirty water from the fish tanks.


I know the ancient civilizations who used this didn't have chemical's so it can be done. Far as fish only downfall is feeding them and being very careful not to over feed because that releases too much ammonia into the water and that is bad for the fish.



Caribou said:


> You might want to check out aquaponics.


We have been doing that also. Not given up on it but we need to do more research on the ' DUCKWEED ' for food.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Been there and done that ... It didn't worked as planned.  Plus the kids were ticked to boot.
> 
> :gaah:


LOL, me too. Except we only got as far as the research. Still into it off and on.



crabapple said:


> Aguapnics is organic & you get fish.


Yes you do get fish and you get to know where they came from and how they were treated. Lots of pluses.



RevWC said:


> We live in Melbourne and my son goes to this store all the time..the owner is very knowedgeable...since my son and his wife are moving home with us we are planning on a large garden including raised beds, Hydroponics, and Aquaponics..


Lucky you to have kids coming who will help with all the work. Will be interested in your plans once you get going with it.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Lucky you to have kids coming who will help with all the work. Will be interested in your plans once you get going with it.


If there is still a prepared society web site by November you will have pics and update...no luck just extreme blessings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Been there and done that ... It didn't worked as planned.  Plus the kids were ticked to boot.
> 
> :gaah:


If I messed with my kids pool, there'd be mutiny! Honestly, I'm not much interested in giving up the pool either. It would mighty handy here in Texas come summer post SHTF. :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've thought about the "Organic Hydroponics" and it's only been in the thought stage but I've considered using "Liquid Fish Emulsion" and "Liquid Seaweed" as a base. The emulsions made from ocean fish and the seaweed should have all the trace minerals along with good quantities of calcium and the Big 3(NPK).

One of these days, when I get the time......


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wife and I are starting (slow moving project!) an aquaponics set-up. It takes a lot of plants to keep just a few fish alive, LOL!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Wife and I are starting (slow moving project!) an aquaponics set-up. It takes a lot of plants to keep just a few fish alive, LOL!


Linc I saw a video on youtube where they use duckweed. The fish seemed to love it. I think they said it grows in just 3 days too. I was looking into that too. Its rained so much last few months its hard to get motivated for fall now.

I'll get the video for you. Also from one of the sites it says not to feed the fish too much. It causes nitrogen to build up and its not good for the fish. I forgot how many minutes it said they should eat though.


----------

